# Batplane color?



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have finally decided to built the PL Batplane, but not sure about colors. I know the instructions say black overall, but is that right for the comic book look? For some reason I keep thinking it was dark blue in the comics.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

irocer - since the Batplane was released by Aurora at the same time as the TV series Batmobile and Batcycle, I'm guessing Aurora decided to keep that basic color scheme. Of course, the TV series Batboat _wasn't_ black, but what the hey.

You're right that the Batplane in the comics was almost always dark blue. However, as with Batman's cape and cowl and the Batmobile, the use of blue was probably a function of the limitations of comic book inking as much as it was an aesthetic choice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batplane#The_first_Batplane.2C_1939

http://ourworlds.topcities.com/batman/batplane/history-batplane.html


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Can't remember who did it, but someone posted their batplane on here and it was AWESOME!! The wings were done to look scalloped (is that the correct term?). I'm sure someone out there who _isn't_ on vicodin will be able to remember who's it is and post the pic!!


Wayne


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Was that the two-color job, blue and black? That was indeed a thing of beauty. Trying to remember, was it Brent Gair or maybe Ken Netzel...?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, it was our dear absent Brent who did that.

I did mine in overall dark navy blue with a black bat:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/batplane1.html


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

what about weathering?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I give up, what _about_ weathering?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

On second thought, with Alfred puttering about I suppose it's not an issue...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks guys! I guess I will go blue to try to "look" like a comics version. I remember the scalloped wings one- it was cool looking. I like yours JohnP that is about what I was thinking of for the blue. Zorro you are likely dead-on as far as the blue color usage in the comics.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Comics always used blue as a highlight for glossy black. Remember Superman's blue hair. It wasn't until, say, the late 70s or early 80s before they found a decent way to do dark gray in color comics.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds like the old "studio model vs. on-screen image" conundrum. Depends on what you're trying to replicate--the comic book look or the real-world appearance they tried to emulate.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btw, if anybody needs a Batplane or two, I have five extras. I bought 'em just to take the cool Aurora stands out for other other models to sit on.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking at the car over the years, I've gotten the impression that blue was originally a highlight color (exactly as mentioned), but it eventually became the "true" color. I mostly base the idea on two factors: first, several Batmobiles had black stripes and/or masks, which don't really work if the car is all black. And second, the higher-quality cover art went from true black with highlights to blue with shadows, then back to black with highlights in modern comics. Since the cover art was generally a higher quality than the interior art, I consider them to be pretty accurate representations.


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

I went contrary to the popular opinion. I liked it in black, so I went with an anthricite black with solid black bat. It's different, but I like it.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I did mine in Black metalic with a flat black cowl ... Jeff


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great job on it, I like the look of that paint. Perfect for low visibility during night missions!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The black does look good Ken! I still think I will use blue, just not sure how dark or light yet.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

If you decide to go really dark blue, you might find some scraps and experiment with transparent blue over anthracite black. If not paint, then tinted Future.


----------

